# Rolled A Couple Fatties - With Q-View



## burnz (Jul 10, 2009)

Well here's what I did over my 4th of july weekend.  No one was around to take pics while I was putting them together so you only get the finished product.

First up We have a fattie made from uncased brat sausage.  Filled with saute'ed green and red bell peppers and onions with some cheeze wiz (Kind of my take on a philly cheese steak)  Wrapped in the bacon weave



Next up is the Italian fattie, made for italian suasage filled with mozzarella cheese green olives and pasta sause, wrapped in a layer of pepperoni and hard salami.



And finally Is the shot of all the finished meat, someone was munching on the blooming spam :-) ... A few of the people who said they don't like spam (who had never actually tried it but just decided they didn't like it).  I made them try and and they loved it.  Also the plate of pulled pork, not much special going on on that, just rubbed it the night before and pulled it.


----------



## meatball (Jul 10, 2009)

nice job. I really like the way that cheez whiz looks oozing out of that fattie!!!


----------



## morkdach (Jul 10, 2009)

good job on the fatty's and spam


----------



## mcmelik (Jul 14, 2009)

GREAT JOB on the fatties. They look awsome. I have never tried the blooming spam but i am going to


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice looking fatties.


----------



## billbo (Jul 17, 2009)

That looks good! I like how every pic the blooming spam is smaller!


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice job!  Everything looks great.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 17, 2009)

That was indeed a tasty treat for all who were lucky enough to be around. Thanks for sharing the Q my friend.


----------

